# Medicion de calidad de red lan



## joseuzin (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola amigos queria saber si sabian de algun circuito o documentacion para medir la calidad de una instalacion de un lan generica, se que vienen testers para redes lan pero queria saber su opinion


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Como esto ?

http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-d...to-de-redes-lan/comprobador-wirescope-pro.htm

Entiendase "calidad" como el cumplimiento de diversos estandares y son bastantes los que cobijan este tipo de redes, por ejemplo:

 TIA/EIA-606-A
- TIA/EIA-568-B categoría 3 a 7
 - SOC/IEC 11801, EN 50173 y clase C, D, E y F
   para Australia y Nueva Zelanda
 - Cables UTP, STP y SCTP
 - IEEE 802.3, 10Base-T
 - 100Base-TX, 1000Base-T
 - 10GBase-T
 - IEEE 802.5 Token Ring e IBM tipo 1
 - UTP e interfaz PMD de fibra óptica

etc.

Saludos


----------



## joseuzin (Mar 30, 2010)

gracias seria algo asi, te mando un msj privado para consultarte otras cosas


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

joseuzin: No he recibido mensajes tuyos. De cualquier manera, no estoy en linea todo el tiempo asi que es mucho mejor que hagas las consultas por el Foro, asi recibes mas ayuda y mas rapido.

Gracias y saludo


----------



## Electronec (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola Joseuzin,

cómo comenta Tecnogirl...¿necesitas pasar certificado de calidad o seria un simple testeo de continuidad y de conexionado de cableado?

Saludos.


----------

